# اريد شرح كيف التعديل في خرج الفولت والامبير للشاحن



## ibrahim02 (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اولا: هذا هو موضوعي الاول بينكم ولي الشرف ان اكون بينكم 

ثانيا : اريد كما ذكرت في العنوان التعديل في خرج الشاحن مثلا شاحن لابتوب 

hp 18.5 v 3.5 am كما مبين في الصوره 







كيف اعدل في الدائره هل مثلا اضع مقاومه علي التوالي لتقليل الفولت واخري علي التوازي 

لتقليل الامبير هل هذا صحيح وهل عن طريق قانون اوم احدد قيمه المقاومه الطلوبه للتعديل 

المرغوب به وكيف ذلك ارجو ان يكون الشرح بالصور وبالتفصيل جزاكم الله خيرا 

والامثله التي اريد الشرح عليها : 

1- كيف تحويل 19v الي 15v وكيف عمليه الحساب لاحدد المقاومه ؟

2 - ما هي القطعه المسؤله عن الامبير في الشاحن ياعني لو الشاحن مخرج الفولت سليم 

ولكنه لا يقوم بتشغيل الجهاز وبتجربه شاحن اخر الجهاز بيشتغل اذا المشكله هنا في الامبير 

اما بقدانه او انه اقل من المطلوب لتشغيل الجهاز . اولا ماهي القطعه المسؤله عن الامبير في 

حاله فقدانه تماما كي اقوم بتغيرها ثانيا هل ينفع اعلي من الامبير مثلا 3.5 الي 10 وماهو 

الحد الاقصي ؟ 

رجاء السرعه بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 فبراير 2012)

الشواحن انواع و دوائرها متباينة و بعضها قابل للضبط والآخر غير قابل للضبط لذا لا يصلح أن نفتى لك فى شيئ بدون دائرة لذا الأفضل اللجوء لمختص
اخى لا شيئ اسمه " تقليل التيار " فلديك فى المنزل مصدر التيار العمومى، هل تقوم بتوصيل مدفأة 3 كيلو على مخرج تيار لتسحب هذه القدرة ثم تفصلها و لكى توصل لمبة صغيرة مكانها تضع شيئ ليحد التيار ليناسب اللمبة؟
أم أن المصدر موجود و كل حمل يسحب قدر حاجته؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ibrahim02 (28 فبراير 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> الشواحن انواع و دوائرها متباينة و بعضها قابل للضبط والآخر غير قابل للضبط لذا لا يصلح أن نفتى لك فى شيئ بدون دائرة لذا الأفضل اللجوء لمختص
> اخى لا شيئ اسمه " تقليل التيار " فلديك فى المنزل مصدر التيار العمومى، هل تقوم بتوصيل مدفأة 3 كيلو على مخرج تيار لتسحب هذه القدرة ثم تفصلها و لكى توصل لمبة صغيرة مكانها تضع شيئ ليحد التيار ليناسب اللمبة؟
> أم أن المصدر موجود و كل حمل يسحب قدر حاجته؟؟؟؟؟؟



اولا بارك الله فيك يااخي واشكرك علي سرعه الرد 

ثانيا يااخي انا اردت شرح الفكره بالتفصيل عن علم هندسي لها انا فني صيانه ولكني لست جيدا 

في تصميم الدوائر ولكني بحاول اطلع والله الموفق مثال اخي هذه مشكله كان عارضها احد 

الاشخاص في موقع ما ورد عليه احد المهندسين بالحل وللاسف المنتدي غالق التسجيل حاليا

فاتجهت الي هنا كي اجد المساعده . انظر الي الموضوع والمشكله

عندي جهاز محمول وفقدت المحول ولم اجده حتى في الشركه
البطاريه مكتوب عليها 5a --15volts
ولدي محول اخر لجهاز اخر يركب في نفس المكان 
والمحول مكتوب عليه 20 v -- و 6a 

كان رد المهندس عليه بهذا الحل 

حل لمشكلة المحول

تحتاج الى مقاومتين واحده 20 اوم والثانيه 1 اوم

تركبها في المحول اذا في امكانيه او في وسط السلك الرايح للحاسب






انا اردت شرح مثل هذا ان كان صحيح والطريقه الحسابيه لها وشكرا اخي علي تفاعلك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 فبراير 2012)

ibrahim02 قال:


> ثانيا يااخي انا اردت شرح الفكره بالتفصيل عن علم هندسي لها انا فني صيانه ولكني لست جيدا في تصميم الدوائر ولكني بحاول اطلع والله الموفق


أخى
الصيانة يجب أن تعتمد على فهم الدوائر لذا وفقك الله فى الدراسة لأنها بالغة الأهمية


> مثال اخي هذه مشكله كان عارضها احد الاشخاص في موقع ما ورد عليه احد المهندسين بالحل وللاسف المنتدي غالق التسجيل حاليا فاتجهت الي هنا كي اجد المساعده . انظر الي الموضوع والمشكله
> 
> عندي جهاز محمول وفقدت المحول ولم اجده حتى في الشركه
> البطاريه مكتوب عليها 5a --15volts
> ...


أخى
لم ترد على مثال المدفأة فهو دليل على أن الحل الموضوع غير علمى
لو اردت 15 فولت ما عليك سوى شراء 7815 مثبت جهد 15 فولت و اسأل البائع عن توصيله فهو بسيط
طرف دخول و طرف خروج و الثالث مشترك بين الدخول و الخروج و تستطيع السحب منه ابتداء من صفر إلى 1 أمبير وهناك أرقام تعطى حتى 3 أمبير
لكن لا تطلب أن اشرح لك ما بداخل الشاحن لديك ، فنفس الشركة تغير تصميم الشاحن مع كل طراز تنتجه ولو فى نفس العام ولا تطلب تثبيت التيار لأن حسب قانون أوم إما الفولت يكون ثابت و التيار متغير حسب الحمل أو التيار ثابت و الفولت يتغير حسب الحمل

أما لو ان الشاحن يستخدم لشحن بطارية فالمشكلة ليست فتوى
بعض الشركات تضع المحول و دائرة التقويم فى وحدة خارج الجهاز و دائرة الشحن فعليا داخل الحاسب و ليست داخل المحول أو ما يسمى بالشاحن و هذا غالبا الحال مع بطاريات الليثيوم الحديثه لأسباب فنية تختص بالبطاريات و مثال ذلك كل الهواتف الخلوية تستخدم شواحن من 4.5 إلى 7 فولت و أحيانا 9 فولت لكن دائرة الشحن و التحكم فيه داخل الهاتف وليست فى الشاحن
أما البطاريات النيكل كادميوم و غيرها فكانت دائرة الشحن أحيانا فى الجهاز و احيانا فى المحول

الجهاز مكتوب عليه 6 أمبير ليس لأنه سيضخ فى الجهاز 6 أمبير رغم أنفه ، فهذا مخالف لأبسط قوانين الكهرباء قانون أوم ولكن لو المحمول مطفأ ، فسيغذى بما يسحبه الجهاز لشحن البطارية و لو قررت أن تشغل الجهاز فالسحب سيزيد بما يكفى لتشغيل الشحن و الحاسب معا لكن يكتب 6 أمبير حتى لا تفكر فى شحن بطارية سيارة مثلا تحتاج 10 أمبير
بطارية السيارة من 80 أمبير إلى 120 أمبير حسب نوع السيارة وعليها لمبة تابلوة تسحب 0.1 أمبير و لمبة كشاف أمامى تسحب 6 أمبير، هل تحترق لمبة التابلوه و هل يضع لها دائرة كالمرسومة بالأعلى؟؟؟؟؟ هذا غير علمى على الإطلاق
هذا أشبه بقدرة أى انسان
فلو قدرتك أن تحمل 40 كيلو جرام من الأشياء
هل لو حملت كوب ماء لتشرب سيتحطم فى يدك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ibrahim02 (28 فبراير 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> الصيانة يجب أن تعتمد على فهم الدوائر لذا وفقك الله فى الدراسة لأنها بالغة الأهمية
> أخى
> لم ترد على مثال المدفأة فهو دليل على أن الحل الموضوع غير علمى
> ...


 
اولا : اذا يااخي وضع ترانزيستور 7815 مثبت جهد 15 افضل من وضع مقاومه علي التوالي لتقليل الجهد المرغوب فيه ؟ 
وهل اخي هذه قدرته في التجزئه اي هل هناك انواع اخري مثبت جهد 19 او 20 فولت مثلا 


ثانيا :  كلام جيد جدا وانا علم بيه وبالنسبه لموضوع تسبيت الامبير اقصد هنا في حاله ان الجهاز مصمم لسحب فولت 19 و 3.5 امبير اي الحد الاقصي في حاله شغل الجهاز بكامل طاقته وانا اقصد التعديل هنا اولا ضروري جدا بالنسبه للفلت لايجوز وضع شاحن 20 فولت علي جهاز يحتاج الي 15 فولت فقط في هذه الحاله الجهاز يتلف ولو بقرق فولت واحد او اقل وكذالك والامبير بنسبه بسيطه مثلا الشاحن يحتاج 3.5 ممكن اشغله علي 4 او 4.64 يعني ممكن سماح حد اقصي واحد امبير اما اكثر من ذلك يؤدي ايضا لتلف الجهاز مما يؤثر علي معظم الايسهات لان الحد الاقصي لها لمرور التيار غالبا هو الحد الاقصي لاحتياج الحهاز . 

وعند تسبيت الجهد او التيار فهذا بنائا علي الحد الاقصي لاحتياج الجهاز في حاله تشغيله القصوي وومكن ترك الامبير في حاله ان لم يتعدي الحد بواحد امبير هذا علي حد علمي وتجاربي العمليه

سؤال ايضا اخي لم تجاوبني عليه ما هي القطعه المسؤله عن الامبير في الشاحن ياعني لو الشاحن مخرج الفولت سليم ولكنه لا يقوم بتشغيل الجهاز وبتجربه شاحن اخر الجهاز بيشتغل اذا المشكله هنا الامبير اما بفقد تماما او غير نفس الموصفات المطلوبه لتشغيل الجهاز ودا في حاله ان كان اقل من الطلوب وسؤالي هنا في حاله اعدام الامبير ما القطعه المسؤاله عن ذلك 
شكرا لك يااخي علي تفاعلك


----------



## فقيه العرب (1 مارس 2012)

اخي لا مقاومات ولا غيره تقدر بطريقه سهله انك تنزل الفولتيه عن طريق لايت ديمر الذي يستخدم في خفظ الاضائه انا استخدمه على وصله خاصه لتنزيل اي قيمه او لتنزيل سرعات او حراره مع اخذ عين الاعتبار كم واط يتحمل ---- جربه انت واضع بدل الكمبيوتر لمبة سياره 12 فولت وضبط القيمه التي تريدها وللعلم شاحن اللابتوب ثابت قيمة المخرج المهم انك تجربه على حمل غير لابتوب للامن -- اتمنى الفكره وصلت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 مارس 2012)

لايت ديمر يجب أن يكون يعمل على تيار مستمر لأن الذى يباع فى السوق عادة يعمل على المتردد باستخدام تراياك ولهذا سيفتح ولن يقفل و يتلف لك الجهاز الذى يعمل على المستمر
أما و استخدمته للتحكم فى 220 الداخلى لشاحن المحمول فسوف يخفض الدخل ولكن سيظل الخرج ثابتا فى حدود نطاقت حمل الشاحن المصممة له و بعدها سينخفض خرجه ولكن لن يكون ثابتا و سيتأثر كثيرا بالتيار المسحوب و قد يكون به دوائر حماية توقفه عن العمل نهائيا

نصيحة : هذه الوحدات صنعت لتعمل على الأحمال مثل اللمبات التقليدية فقط و غير ذلك فأنت تستخدمه على مسؤوليتك الخاصة
لاحظ أنه لا يصله مع اللمبات الفلوريسنت ولا اللمبات الموفرة


----------



## EL DIB (5 أبريل 2013)

طيب انا مفهمتش ايه الدائراه المسؤله عن الامبير ؟
ياريت لان معلوماتي ضعيفه 
أطئمني الشرح بالصوره علشاني وعلشان اللي عايز يتعلم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 أبريل 2013)

معذرة ما المقصود بالدائرة المسؤولة عن الأمبير؟؟


----------



## zeid25 (12 أبريل 2013)

*معظم محولات اجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول إن لم نقل كلها تعمل بواسطة ترانزستور من نوع MOS 
وهذا الأخير يقدم الكهرباء الى محول ثم يتم تقويم الكهرباء الى تيار مستمر وتضاف بعض المكثفات لتنعيم
الكهرباء الناتجة . طبعا هذا شرح مبسط لكي لا نعقد الأمور كثيرا .
وبالتالي لتعديل فولت المخرج لا بد من تعديل عدد لفات المحول لكي يتناسب مع الغاية .
هذه العملية ليست سهلة لأنها تتطلب فك الغلاف الخارجي وفك المحول من مكانه ومن ثم فك اجزاء
المحول للقيام بتعديله .

لقد اشار الأخ ابراهيم الى وضع بعض المقاومات .. هذا العمل غير مناسب لأن فولت الخرج
سيتغير مع اختلاف شدة التيار المسحوب .
اما شدة التيار المكتوبة على الشاحن فهي التيار الأقصى الذي يتحملة الشاحن ولا يجوز تجاوز هذه
القيمة لأن ذلك يعرضه للتلف .
لذلك سيكون الحل الأكثر سهولة هو إضافة قطعة الكترونية خارجية لتنظيم الفولت او تنظيم الأمبير
حسب رغبة صاحب العلاقة حيث يمكن مثلا استعمال LM138 أو LM338 والتي تتحمل تيارا
يصل الى 5 امبير 
يمكن الحصول على تفاصيل مواصفات هذه القطع من الرابط التالي 
ALLDATASHEET.COM - Datasheet search site for Electronic Components and Semiconductors and other semiconductors.

وستجد عند تحميل الملف التفصيلي لهذه القطع عددا من الدارات الخاصة بتنظيم الفولت
او غير ذلك حسب الطلب .

*


----------



## mkhuzanie (23 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا لدي دخل 220 فولت متناوب 
وخرج 15 فولت مستمر 100 م امبير
القانون الذي يسحب قيمة المقاومه والتيار
وشكرا


----------



## mkhuzanie (23 سبتمبر 2014)

لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الافاضل والآن لنبدا من جديد ولكن لي شرط صغير وهو التالي :
أرجو ممن يقوم على وضع أي إقتراح او يريد أن أصمم له أية دارة أن يتابع إلى آخر المشوار 
ومن أراد الإستفسار عن أية دارة فأنا تحت أمره في كل ما يطلب ولكن ليضع جزء من مخططه الذي يريد الإستفسار عنه إذا كانت الدارة مهمة له ومن تصميمه الشخصي وذلك حماية لملكيته لها ( وهذا من حقه الشرعي ) ويعرض قيم الفولت التي ستغذي دارته والتيار الذي سيستهلكه حمله .
وشكرا لكم جميعا أرجو التقيد التام لأنني سأبدأ كما لم تعهدوا من قبل وذلك بدون مشاركات تشجيعية , فقط المشاركات العلمية والعملية .
شكرا لكم جميعا .
والآن سأبدء بشرح علم الإلكترونيات الخطية او التماثلية وبمصطلح عالمي ( Analog Electronics ).
مجزئ الجهد 
يستخدم مجزئ الجهد عادة للحصول على فرق جهد عند نقطة خرج المجزئ تكون حسب الرغبة بالنسبة للجهد والتيار ( وهنا الحمل او الدارة التي سيغذيها مجزئ الجهد هي من تحتم علينا قيم الجهد والتيارات )
ولنفرض مثلا بأنه لدينا جهاز راديو مثلا ونريد تغذيته بجهد اعلى من الجهد المصمم عليه كأن نقول عندي جهاز راديو ذو تغذية 3 فولت وأريد تشغيله من كهرباء السيارة وكلنا يعلم بأن جهد السيارة =12 فولت ولو وضعنا الراديو مباشرة مع كهرباء السيارة فعندها سلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين وأطلب عوضك من الله بذلك الراديو .
إذا أنا بحاجة لأي شيئ يضمن لي أن يعمل الراديو بشكل سليم وبدون تعب او جهد على الراديو .
وبنظرة سريعة إلى اللصاقة التي توضع عادة خلف الجهاز والتي يوجد بها معلومات حول الجهاز من الرقم التسلسلي له ورقم التصنيع ومواصفاته والجهد الذي يعمل عليه والإستطاعة العظمى له , ونلاجظ أنه لايتم عرض التيار اللازم له وذلك لايخسر الشركة الصانعة شيئ لنقول بأنه مكلف حتى لا يكتبوا التيار ولكنهم عرضوا قيمة التيار العظمى التي يتحملها الراديو وذلك من خلال الإستطاعة المعظمى التي يتحملها الراديو وبتطبيق قانون السيد واط بالإستطاعة نستطيع معرفة التيار وذلك وفق مايلي :
P=V.I ومنه I=P/V ومن خلال الإستطاعة التي يتحملها الراديو وهي هنا P=0.015W ( أخي القارء إن هذاه القيم إفتراضية فليس أمامي جهاز راديو حتى أرى ما هي معلوماته وإنما أعرض المبدأ العام فقط في الحساب ويمكنك أن تطبق هذه الطريقة على جميع مايعمل على الكهرباء بالنسبة للإستطاعة ) .
ومن خلال الإستطاعة نحسب قيمة التيار التي يتحملها الراديو وذلك وفق قانون الإستطاعة السابق فنحصل على قيمة التيار الاعظمية التي يتحملها الراديو وهي I= 0.005A .
والآن نأتي لتصميم مجزئ للجهد وفق القيمة التالية على خرجه :
اولا نضع معطيات الحمل الذي نريد تغذيته وهنا هو الراديو وهي كالتالي :
التيار = 0.005A
الجهد ( الفولت ) = 3V 
ومصدر التغذية الذي نريد أن نغذي به الحمل ( الراديو ) هو :
التيار =50A وطبعا يوجد مدخرات ( بطاريات ) ذات امبير اعلى من ذلك قد تصل إلى 100A وهنا لايهم تيار مصدر التغذية لأن مجزئ الجهد هو من سيتكفل بتأمين الجهد والتيار اللازمين لضمان عمل الحمل ( الراديو ) .
وجهد المدخرة ( البطارية ) =12V .
والآن أصبحت المعطيات واضحة لتنفيذ مجزئ للجهد فعال وبسيط وذلك كما يلي :
ومن خلال قانون العم اوم نستطيع أن ننفذ كامل المجزئ منه .
وسآتي بمقاومتين أو صلهما على التسلسل وأوصل طرف المقاومة R1 الاول مع مصدر التغذية 12 فولت ( سأكتب الواحدة كتابيا حتى لا يساء الفهم بالنسبة لواحدة الرقم وذلك لأن الرقم لايكتب بالإنكليزية ) ونوصل طرفها الثاني مع المقاومة R2 ونوصل الطرف الثاني للمقاومة R2مع سالب الجهاز والبطارية معا .كما بالشكل المرفق 


المرجع : منديات اللاكترونيات العصرية
وشكرا






​


----------

